# reloading the 357 sig caliber



## ezgoing (May 29, 2011)

I have been reloading 35 years, but have recently started reloading for the 357 sig and have been having some problems.To seat the bullet to the correct OAL the bullet sets so far back that it is no longer secured by mouth tension and I can push it back into the case when I press hard.I have tried two types of bullets with the same results.My case dimensions are correct as is the bullet.Do I just need to look for that "sweet"bullet design that works?....Has anyone else experienced this?......Thanks


----------



## devildogandboy (Jun 2, 2011)

i have been using 124gr hornady HP/XTP with 7.25grs of Unique and WW small pistol primers. col 1.140
i use a taper crimp die to avoid bulging of the neck from over crimping but you must watch the neck dimension.
haven't had any problems with this load. you may want to start with a lighter load than what i use.
this works with my glock, sigs and springfield xd.

good luck.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I use bullets made for the 357 sig, they are straight sided bullets.
I use the Montana Gold bullets as they are reasonable and I use them on paper targets.
When I first started loading for the sig I used 115 grain 9mm bullets and had the same problem.
Someone on a reloading forum set me straight about the bullets.


----------

